

A Rust binding of the wxWidgets cross platform toolkit. - kaeso
https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/rust-dev/2013-September/005772.html

======
axk
How up to date is wxc these days? Last time I checked it was very raw.

Regardless, this is an exciting development. Once it's reasonably stable I
will migrate my hobby project ([http://spek.cc](http://spek.cc)) to use it!

~~~
MrBra
Well, don't know exactly but it's obvious that wxWidgets came to a point where
they are now developing some rust..

Sorry.

